# Looking for a partner to float the Green



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

It has been about 10 years since I posted on this forum. Glad to see it is still around and I love the face lift it has received. 

Anyway, I am in search of a fly fisherman who is interested in floating the Green with me this year, preferably in the next month or so to catch the cicada hatch. I have a 9 foot pontoon but I don't currently have someone to fish with and help shuttle from the dam to Little Hole. Normally I would take my oldest son but he is currently serving an LDS mission so I am looking for someone who enjoys fishing the Green and is not afraid to float it in a pontoon or other personal watercraft.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Welcome back! I'm in the Basin, and depending on your schedule, would love to float the green with you. I sent you a PM.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks CPAjeff. I'll be in touch.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

I would love to float the Green with you, but afraid it is out of the question for this ol man.

Used to go float the Green. Got in just below the Flaming Gorge Res and floated about 8 miles.


----------

